# German tax year conflict with UK



## Kent980 (5 mo ago)

I just discovered that UK has a different financial year than Germany, which complicates my situation...
What financial year does it count between the two?
I'll probably move to Germany around December, so I wonder where I should be paying taxes.

I assume UK due to being more than 6 months in UK in both financial years, there in an International agreement of which I don't remember the name at the moment though  .

But what would have happened if I had left UK in August for example?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

No, in the year you move, you generally file in the country where you lived for the period of time you lived there. (However, for the UK there is the additional complication that you must formally "sign out" from the tax system there. You can't just move and then claim you aren't resident there anymore - you have to declare your non-residence.)

OK, say you move in December. In the UK, in April (normal tax filing date), you would declare and file for the prior April 6th to the date of your move in December. In Germany, you probably can just start filing for the calendar year that begins a few days (or weeks) after your move date. Now, if you moved in the middle of a calendar year, you'd file in Germany from your move in date to the end of the calendar year in your first year in Germany. I assume you'd be on the hook to the UK for April 6th to your move date (assuming you had filed the proper paperwork to declare your non-resident state).


----------



## Kent980 (5 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> No, in the year you move, you generally file in the country where you lived for the period of time you lived there. (However, for the UK there is the additional complication that you must formally "sign out" from the tax system there. You can't just move and then claim you aren't resident there anymore - you have to declare your non-residence.)
> 
> OK, say you move in December. In the UK, in April (normal tax filing date), you would declare and file for the prior April 6th to the date of your move in December. In Germany, you probably can just start filing for the calendar year that begins a few days (or weeks) after your move date. Now, if you moved in the middle of a calendar year, you'd file in Germany from your move in date to the end of the calendar year in your first year in Germany. I assume you'd be on the hook to the UK for April 6th to your move date (assuming you had filed the proper paperwork to declare your non-resident state).


Thanks a lot for the answer.

The good news is that I don't need to declare taxes in UK, I didn't overtake 100k.
I'll declare my absence to the HMRC, which will trigger my pre-settled status removal if I leave for more than 2y, or 6 months, it's really not clear anywhere.

I didn't understand the last part of your message, but I think that you wanted to say the following, please correct me otherwise:
If I go in Germany in Dec 2022, then I need to declare taxes in Germany on the 2nd of Jan onwards on 2024 (relative to 2023).

I don't owe any tax to Germany for 2022, is it correct? This will simplify a lot my situation  .
Otherwise I can't even be properly audited for how many transactions I made between ISAs, transfers etc for 2022.............. There is also the problem of currency, I'm not sure how I can interpret that...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Kent980 said:


> If I go in Germany in Dec 2022, then I need to declare taxes in Germany on the 2nd of Jan onwards on 2024 (relative to 2023).


Basically, yes. Not sure of the precise thresholds for declaring in Germany, but as long as you don't go making hundreds of thousands of euros in the time (a few days, a couple weeks) you are there in Dec. 2022, I think you'd be OK.


Kent980 said:


> There is also the problem of currency, I'm not sure how I can interpret that...


I'm not sure what you mean by that. You report your income/earnings in the currency of the country for which you are filing/declaring. Ideally, you use the exchange rate from the date of the transaction, but many countries allow for an average exchange rate for the year or they publish a table of exchange rates to be used.


----------

